# Hog Huntin in Ohio



## Muckalee (Jan 13, 2007)

Gave up huntin a long time ago, but last year I did go on a hog hunt( ferel hogs) in Georgia, which was my home state till I became an Ohio resident last July. Saw a lot of signs and sounds verifyin there were there but never got a shot. I noticed they are legal game in Ohio and I'm thinkin I might like to go again. I'm wondering if anyone might give me some ideas of a good place to hunt them here in Ohio; preferably in the south central part of the state.


----------



## clown_4_life (Feb 4, 2007)

There is a hunt reserve place in temperanceville called "timberline". Temperanceville is near barnesville, Oh in belmont county. Can't say how good the hunting is, never hunted there nor do I know anyone that has, but I know they have been in business for awhile.

Timberline Hunting Preserve
58481 Wright Rd.
Barnesville, OH 43713
740-425-1887


----------



## BassMasterFlash (Oct 3, 2006)

That's the place where they put you in a tree, then release a hog from a cage 100 yards away. In turn the hog follows the trail under your tree on his way to the spot they feed him at.


----------



## bronzebackyac (Apr 19, 2005)

Double D ranch in Mcarthur ohio has pig hunts. They have ferels, russians, and one other type I was told. My cousin was just down there on a cow elk hunt and he said that they were everywhere. Check ou their webstie. Do a search on google and you will find it.


----------



## BassBlaster (Jun 8, 2006)

If you want to hunt wild pigs you'll have to go somewhere other than Ohio. They are few and far between. There's always a few stories a year about some that get killed but I don't think there are enough that people actually go out and target them specifically. Of course there are those high fence places that were mentioned above but I'll keep my opinions of those places to myself. Good luck with whatever you decide.


----------



## sporty (Apr 6, 2004)

Muckalee,

Do a search on "hog" and "pigs" and you will find some previous posts and some pics of hogs in the Hocking/Vinton area. Some guys down that way get some every fall/winter. 

They are in Ohio and in good enough numbers some folks are having problems with them in that area.

Most of them I know about were taken on private land (not on a "ranch").

Jeff


----------



## sporty (Apr 6, 2004)

Here's a ODNR article that also has a map that shows where hog populations are known.

http://www.dnr.ohio.gov/wildlife/Hunting/wildboar/wildboarhunting.html

Jeff


----------



## Toxic (May 13, 2006)

http://www.ddranch.com/


----------

